#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  10 Simple Tips That Can Boost Your Websites User Experience.

## Bhavya

Your website is the essential broadcast for your online marketing. Therefore, it's essential to design a website with great user experience. Good user experience will attract more visitors to your website. So here are some simple tips that can boost your website's user experience.

Use the white space because white space around text and titles get more attention from users.Optimize your website speed.Use attractive calls to actions in your website.Use differentiation for you hyperlinks.Highlights the key information with bullet points.Wisely use images on your website .Add well written and designed headlines.Keep the consistent of your website pages .Check your 404 errors and fix them.Maintain a responsive and mobile-friendly website.

----------

